# Pulling....any tips? Makuti harness?



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all,
Now that Seymour has realised what fun the park can be he's started to pull like crazy on his lead. Our trainer has said to avoid normal harnesses as this is more comfortable for them when they pull and thus takes them longer not to do so. But I feel so sorry for his little neck!

We've tried the stop start thing and changing direction but its hard to be consistent with this when we want to get from a to b in a reasonable time!

Has anyone tried the Makuti harness? It seems to have great reviews-any thoughts greatly welcomed! 

X
Check out our Facebook page 'Seymour the Red Cockapoo'


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi was awful at pulling and she never got better after puppy classes - I bought a halti collar and on first walk... She didn't pull at all!! She now walks next to me and is now a pleasure to walk - she hated it first but after she got used to it ... She now puts her mouth in the collar for me as she knows it means we are going out. They say the harness can help but some dogs use their weight to pull more on the harness - it is all dependent on what works for dog  xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I've not tried this one, but the reviews do look good. Many of us have problems with pulling - I've tried various training methods, which have made a slight improvement, but as soon as my poo sees a person or animal or leaf, she almost pulls my arm out of the socket!

I use an easy-walk harness, if you search on here you'll find a recent thread about it. I know renee has started using one too and we've both found them to be really successful.

I think the head collar ones work well too, although I've never used one myself.

Check out the easy walk harness though - I've found it to be great

X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I've not tried this one, but the reviews do look good. Many of us have problems with pulling - I've tried various training methods, which have made a slight improvement, but as soon as my poo sees a person or animal or leaf, she almost pulls my arm out of the socket!
> 
> I use an easy-walk harness, if you search on here you'll find a recent thread about it. I know renee has started using one too and we've both found them to be really successful.
> 
> ...


I agree with the easy walk harness it made a world of difference with Molly. The only thing I didn't like about it is that I would have to adjust the straps all the time.......so I sewed them in place and now they don't move anymore


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha, I sewed mine in place just yesterday! Great minds think alike renee  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Haha, I sewed mine in place just yesterday! Great minds think alike renee  x


Ha! Funny we both did the same thing. Molly almost got our of hers this morning one of her front elbows was almost completely out good thing I noticed. I think maybe it's a bit big for her. Her girth is 16 inches so I have the small size cause here they don't have the tweener sizes. I think she would need the petite/small one? It scared me!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

We need some Seymour pics....he's GORGEOUS :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Sorry I can't help re the harness.

xxx


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

We've used the mekuti harness with Stevie since she was about 3 months old, when it was recommended to us at puppy training. Easy to use, hard wearing , adjustable Stevie is still wearing the original one now and she is nearly 2. We found it helped in our case, and use it all the time.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you every one for all your helpful advice! An easy walk harness is on its way, as is a makuti!! I know! Well it comes with a 30 day money back guarantee so I thought I'd give them both a try haha.

Thank you Mairi, you have a beautiful 'poo too . Ok, that would sound strange to anyone who wasn't on this forum!!

X
For more pictures and shenangigans please visit-https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

